# Nissan Cedric



## warriormotorsport (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a Nissan Cedric Brougham VIP edition 3 litre turbo PY32 Model

It has no spark! I have run a number of tests on the car to try to find the problem.

The fuel circuits are all OK
The ECU diagnostic tests all came back clear

I have found that tests on the ignition module show there is possibly a live missing but i can't get wiring diagrams!!

Does any have any idea or know anything about this car?

Any help on this would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

warriormotorsport said:


> I have a Nissan Cedric Brougham VIP edition 3 litre turbo PY32 Model
> 
> It has no spark! I have run a number of tests on the car to try to find the problem.
> 
> ...


i moved it to this general forum because this is the closest i think we have to your engine category...


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Is that a VG30? Twin or single cam? I may have a diagram/link for you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Rhys1600 said:


> Is that a VG30? Twin or single cam? I may have a diagram/link for you.


its a vg30 but since he didnt post his year, i couldnt tell if he was d or de...


----------



## warriormotorsport (Jul 6, 2005)

*cedric*



Rhys1600 said:


> Is that a VG30? Twin or single cam? I may have a diagram/link for you.


hello bud,
its a 1991, vg30(de)
4 cam-4 valve-2 throttle
many thanks for your help
cheers [email protected]


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rip the Fault code out of the standard ECU, see below.

This is for nissans from 1988-1994, although i think its the same for 1994 models and up

ECCS has 5 modes :

Mode 1 - Exhaust Gas Sensor monitor.

When the engine is warm (closed loop) the green led turns on for lean, off for rich. It should alternate. When it is cold (open loop) it will be either on or off. 

Mode 2 - Mixture ratio feedback control monitor.

During closed loop operation the red led should turn on and off simultaneously with the green led when the mixture is controlled within the specified values. During open loop the red led stays on or off.

Mode 3 - Self Diagnosis. See below

Mode 4 - Switches On/Off diagnosis.

The inspection lamp monitors the idle switch portion of the throttle valve switch, the starter switch, vehicle speed sensor an other switches with an on/off condition.

Mode 5 - Real Time diagnosis. 

Same as Mode 3, but it flashes the errors as they occur.

To select the various modes : 

With the ignition ON take a small screwdriver and turn it clockwise. the LED's will flash together, first once, then pause, then twice, then pause, then three times. When this happens turn the screwdriver counter clockwise. The ECU is now in mode 3 which reads out the fault codes on the LED's. It will cycle through all stored fault codes. 

Red LED = 10
Green = 1

If the red led flashes 4 times and the green one flashes 5 times that means you have code 45. It will repeat this if this is the only fault. If there are more faults it will flash all the faults and repeat.

The ECU will reset when you turn the ignition off.

11 - Crank Angle Sensor/Camshaft Position Sensor
12 - Air Flow Meter
13 - Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor
14 - Vehicle Speed Sensor
21 - Ignition Signal
22 - Fuel Pump
23 - Idle Switch
24 - Throttle Valve Switch
25 - Idle Speed Control Valve
26 - Boost Pressure Sensor
27 - 
28 - Cooling Fan Circuit
29 - 
30 -
31 - ECM 
32 - EGR Function
33 - Heated Oxygen Sensor
34 - Knock Sensor
35 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor
36 - EGR Control-Back Pressure Transducer
37 - Knock Sensor
38 - Right hand bank Closed Loop (B2)
41 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor
42 - Fuel Temperature Sensor
43 - Throttle Position Sensor
45 - Injector Leak
47 - Crankshaft Position Sensor
51 - Injector Circuit
53 - Oxygen Sensor
54 - A/T Control
55 - No Malfunction
63 - No. 6 Cylinder Misfire
64 - No. 5 Cylinder Misfire
65 - No. 4 Cylinder Misfire
66 - No. 3 Cylinder Misfire
67 - No. 2 Cylinder Misfire
68 - No. 1 Cylinder Misfire
71 - Random Misfire
72 - TWC Function right hand bank
76 - Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank
77 - Rear Heated Oxygen Sensor Circuit
82 - Crankshaft Position Sensor
84 - Automatic Transmission Diagnostic Communication Line
87 - Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit
91 - Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank
94 - TCC Solenoid Valve
95 - Crank Position Cog
98 - Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor
101 - Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank
103 - Park/Neutral Position Switch Circuit
105 - EGR and EGR Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit
108 - Canister Purge Control Valve Circuit
111 - Inhibitor Switch
112 - Automatic Transmission Speed Sensor
113 - Automatic Transmission 1st Signal
114 - Automatic Transmission 2nd Signal
115 - Automatic Transmission 3rd Signal
116 - Automatic Transmission 4th Signal
118 - Automatic Transmission Shift Solenoid Valve A
121 - Automatic Transmission Shift Solenoid Valve B
123 - Automatic Transmission Overrun Clutch Solenoid Valve
124 - Automatic Transmission TOR Conv Solenoid Valve
125 - Automatic Transmission Line Pressure Solenoid
126 - Automatic Transmission Throttle Position Sensor
127 - Automatic Transmission Engine Speed Signal
128 - Automatic Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor


----------



## warriormotorsport (Jul 6, 2005)

*cedric*

hello buddy,
tried the ecu test it came up code 55 which was the same as my computer.
ive done some more tests on the car and compared it to a z32 and found no ign live to the multicoil packs,
if i back feed the packs the car starts and runs fine, does anyone know were the feed to the coil packs is ment to come from??
fuse bored, ign swithch or relay

many thanks
[email protected]


----------

